# Can rats be therapy rats?



## ratzrule02 (May 28, 2012)

I was curious, can rats be like therapy dogs and go places like hospitals or nursing homes to help cheer people up? I have a super sweet girl that I might take...


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

According to a quick Google search, rats have been used as therapy animals before, but I believe in some places they are not considered or able to be a truly licensed service animal because only dogs are allowed.

Here are a few links:
http://kingsriverlife.com/06/18/service-animal-rats/
http://autisminnb.blogspot.com/2008/06/rat-therapy-for-autism.html
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?47474-Therapy-Rats


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I would say that if you walked into a nursing home with a rat you'd probably have someone come after you with a cane, Lol.

They're not very well liked in general society, even our lovely little pets. You could inquire about it, however.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it would depend on where your rat would be doing therapy work. I highly doubt you would be able to get coverage to bring a rat into a hospital or nursing home. Hospitals rely on cleanliness and sanitary conditions. Rats, especcially males, aren't so good about 'holding it' until its a time or place to relieve themselves. Most therapy animals that work hospitals are dogs and go through training that includes pottytraining. I had to go through several hoops to get my dachshund to do therapy work. As far as nursing homes, elderly skin is very delicate and can scratch easily. Rat nails, even when clipped, can seriously do a number on skin unintentionally. With my dachshund, I had to be sure to place him on the nursing home residents beds and laps to avoid any accidential scratching that could occur if he jumped up onto them. 
I would say a rat would be much better suited to do therapy work through a therapist. Often children are more at ease and can communicate better while petting an animal. Thats why having kids "read" to dogs is becoming more popular. Kids become more relaxed and reading comes more naturally. I would check with places like guidance counselors and family therapist. Maybe even see if their is an autism center. Kids with autism can be fearful of dogs, especcially large ones, but do great with small animals like rabbits, guinea pigs, and why not rats?  Good luck!!!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw a photo somewhere of a hairless rat who came in to visit a little girl who had cancer. I thought it was so incredibly sweet, that he could show that little girl that bald is beautiful, whether you are a little girl or a rat. I will try to find the picture agian. It was posted on a blog by the rat owner, so i'm sure she has some tips. I thought about doing that as well, so let me know if you hear of any programs.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Lucys_Mom said:


> I saw a photo somewhere of a hairless rat who came in to visit a little girl who had cancer. I thought it was so incredibly sweet, that he could show that little girl that bald is beautiful, whether you are a little girl or a rat. I will try to find the picture agian. It was posted on a blog by the rat owner, so i'm sure she has some tips. I thought about doing that as well, so let me know if you hear of any programs.


That is absolutely adorable! Definitely post it if you find it.


----------

